# CORRECTED*** DRESS and HAT with "YARN OVER" TRIM



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September, 2013


DRESS and HAT with YARN OVER TRIM 

#6 needles
Markers
ICE baby yarn in cream with pink, turquoise and lavender spots

Cast on 46 stitches. Knit 3 rows.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * yarn over (YO), Knit 2 together; repeat from * across the row.
Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker (PM), Knit 9, PM, Knit 14, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 7 = 46 sts.

NOTE: Work is now divided by markers for right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back.
Purl 1 row.

Sleeves:
Knit 7, slip marker (SM), INCREASE in each stitch of the 9 sleeve stitches, SM, Knit 14, SM, INCREASE in each stitch of the 9 sleeve stitches, SM, Knit 7. = 64 sts.
Purl, with no increasing.
Knit 7, SM, INCREASE in every OTHER stitch of the 18 sleeve stitches, SM, Knit 14, SM, INCREASE in each stitch of the 18 sleeve stitches, SM, Knit 7. = 82 sts.
Purl, with no increasing.
Knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker across the row. 
Purl 1 row.
Continue to knit and increase, then purl without increasing until you have 14 stitches BEFORE the first marker. = 140 sts.
Next Row: 
Knit 14, SM, Knit and DECREASE (18 times) until you have 23 sleeve stitches, SM, Knit 30, SM, Knit and DECREASE (18 times) until you have 23 sleeve stitches, SM, Knit 14 sts. = 104 sts.
Purl 14, Remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, Remove marker, Purl 30, Remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, Remove marker, Purl 14. = 58 sts.

NOTE: After binding off for the sleeve, you will have one stitch left on the needle. This counts toward the next Purl 30, so you only have to Purl 29 stitches. After you bind off 23 stitches for the second sleeve you will have only 13 stitches remaining on the needle.

Next Row: Knit across, knit 2 together at each underarm area. This will anchor the front to the two back pieces. = 56 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. (You should now be near the waistline)

Yarn Over area above and at the waistline:

Rows 1-2: Knit 2 rows.
Row 3: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Rows 4-5: Knit 2 rows.
Row 6: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 7-8: Knit 2 rows.
Purl 1 row.

Skirt:

Knit and increase in every other stitch across the row.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 20 rows.
Rows 1-2: Knit 2 rows.
Row 3: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Rows 4-5: Knit 2 rows.
Row 6: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Rows 7-8: Knit 2 rows.
Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

YARN OVER HAT

#6 needles
Cast on 56 stitches.
Rows 1-2: Knit 2 rows.
Row 3: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Rows 4-5: Knit 2 rows.
Row 6: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repe4at from * across the row.
Rows 7-8: Knit 2 rows.

Repeat Rows 1-8 one more time.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across the row. = 28 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 14 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 7 sts.
Cut long strand of yarn. Thread this strand onto darning needle and pull through the remaining 7 stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just lovely - you have the most wonderful eye for the right yarn for each outfit.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine you have done it again. Awesome.

Here it is in pdf.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for that pattern. It is such a pretty colour and design. How ever do you come up with all these outfits?


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Are these size 6 and 10 American needles? Thanks in advance. Love your patterns!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you Elaine for the corrections. I hadn't started it yet. I hope you realize how many grannies and little girls you have made happy with your beautiful, easy to follow patterns.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Elaine - love your pictures and patterns so much, actually broke down and bought myself an 18" doll....lol 
Hard part now is trying to decide which one I want to attempt first ;-)


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Was there a big error or can I just fix a line or 2 on my originals. Thanks so much for so generously sharing your talent


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Elaine & Daeanarah, I appreciate the patterns but especially on pdf. Can't wait to start making the outfits.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Should this be knit in sport or worsted weight? I have both on hand and can't wait to start!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the effort and beautiful patterns.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Knitters!

The above dress was knit with ICE baby yarn, #2 weight, I purchased from Turkey - Yarn Paradise.com. They have a separate section of baby yarns in many colors with multi-colored "spots", "dashes", "bumps" scattered throughout the yarn. They also have self-striping baby yarns in many colors, some with metallic threads running throughout. This is also the site that has the solid colored yarn with dangling rag dolls scattered around, and other yarn with 1-inch pom-poms. I have cruised through this entire website and always come back to the "baby yarn" section.

Please note - there is no correction to the pattern itself, just the fact that the title was posted with the incorrect pattern and photo. BIG Mix-Up!

I had a computer virus and it was taken to "Geeks R Us" to be repaired. The experts fixed it, but in doing so they changed my top menu bar AND my "Pictures" files had nothing but icons of cameras instead of actual photos of my knitted doll clothes. I was trying to post the new patterns, had typed the title and had a pattern in "cut and paste" mode from my "Documents" file - when I became extremely frustrated with the lack of individual photos. I was opening all the camera icons trying to find the correct photo to go with the pattern - it took forever - and I called my son to "get over here and fix it!" I didn't have time to figure out where I was in my "postings", so when Mike sat down at my computer - fingers and mouse flying - the pattern title, pattern and photo were mixed up in "cyberspace" and ended up on the KP website - there was even one pattern with an incomplete title!

Sheesh! What a mess! My son DID figure out how to remove all those gray camera icons and get my individual photos of the AG doll, Barbie and the tiny baby dolls back in their respective folders. Whew!

Oh, yes - to answer another question.....I use US size #6 and #10 needles.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Welcome back Elaine. Oh I know the mess of computer viruses and the fact that it may take reformatting the hard drive itself.
I am in the process of backing up my laptop as it has malware on it and has been a problem getting rid of it, because in the meantime, it messes with the computer and my files. yuck.
Anyway, glad to have you back.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna
I think I will try that garter stitch one if I can get the loop sizes to remain the same all the time.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you mentioned it before but where could I find the shoes pattern.

Thank you in advance for your reply and your great patterns.

Lots of knitting I have to do.

Monique


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Monica1953:

Go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - AG doll - Mary Jane Shoes", then click the Search box again.

You can also go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", click on the Search box again, and this will open a long list of patterns posted by "Daeanarah" - the member who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for EACH pattern. Just scroll through this thread to find the "download" for the Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

ATTENTION KNITTERS.....

If you are knitting this "Yarn Over" dress, there is an error in the instructions for the yarn over stitch pattern.

Just remember, when you work the "yarn over" row of stitches you must be on the WRONG SIDE. You knit 1, 2, or 3 rows to get to the wrong side - then work the yarn over row.

In the pattern for the yarn over stitches, I tell you to "knit 2 rows". It should be "Knit 3 rows", as this will put you on the WRONG SIDE to begin working the yarn over stitch row.

Thank you to one of our "eagle eye" knitters here on KP. She brought this to my attention and I'm rushing to correct the error. I wish I could go back and edit the actual pattern, but I can't do that on this website once it is officially posted. Sorry.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

hi elaine

Is it here that the correction is needed?
I have also attached it in Word so that you can make any corrections and then send to me to upload into pdf.

Rhyanna

Yarn Over area above and at the waistline:

Rows 1-2: Knit 2 rows. Knit 3 rows instead per Elaine
Row 3: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row. 

Continue on the next page
Yarn Over area above and at the waistline continued

Rows 4-5: Knit 2 rows.
Row 6: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * YO, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Row 7-8: Knit 2 rows.
Purl 1 row.


----------



## barblb (Aug 19, 2011)

Elaine, I have just finished knitting this dress, and it sure doesn't look like the pictured one. The skirt is too straight and doesn't flare out like yours. I increased every other stitch for the skirt like the pattern says. Should it be every stitch? Also the bottom of the skirt curls up. What am I doing wrong? I have checked my work with the pattern, and I am doing exactly as it says. I have been knitting for over 40 years, so I am not a beginner. Your patterns are lovely and I want to make some outfits for my granddaughter, who is getting an AG doll for Christmas. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbib:
I checked the pattern and I agree with you - the skirt should be INCREASE IN EVERY STITCH to give the fullness as shown in the pattern. Also, when you complete the skirt and get to the "hemline" yarn-over stitches - IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE YARN-OVER ROW ON THE WRONG SIDE, you will knit across on the right side and INCREASE IN EVERY STITCH to form the ruffle. Work the stated 6 rows, then bind off.

I read and re-read and proof-read that pattern over and over again, and I still didn't get it right! Thank goodness for all my "cross-checkers" here on the KP Forum. You keep me on the right track - and this helps knitters who haven't tried this pattern yet. 

Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention. I hope you can salvage the dress you made when you discovered my boo-boos. Try it again - it should come out right this time.


----------



## barblb (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for your quick response. I kind of figured that was the problem. I'll just rip it back to the waist and do it over. I love knitting, so its no problem. I want to make more of your patterns. They are so cute, and thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## barblb (Aug 19, 2011)

So that's why I ended up on the right side a couple of times. LOL!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Love this pattern and thank you so much for all your lovely patterns My granddaughter's AG doll is the best dressed!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing very beautiful


----------

